# 2008 On-Road Season @ Hoosier Hobbies in Linton, IN



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, come on out to Hoosier Hobbies in Linton, IN. They have a 60' X 60' carpet on-road track. New carpet, only 3 weeks old. The track is very nice.

Here is a link to their homepage:
http://hoosierhobbiesraceway.com/

They have their own forum on their website.

They have a great owner (really cares about the racer). A decent stocked hobby shop. If he doesnt have something, tell him and he will put it in stock (most of the time). Awesome place to go race.

Right now, the biggest class is 13.5 or stock 1/12th onroad.

They race on-road on saturday nights. doors open at 10am and racing starts at 6pm.

They have 2 nice pit rooms, with good lighting.

Hope to see you soon at HOOSIER HOBBIES in Linton, IN


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hey Clay*

Did you buy a 12th scale? I bought a Gen X tonite but I probably won't be able to be there Saturday nite.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, i bought a 3.2R carpet knife. (well actually i traded my tc5 for the 3.2r with servo and 4 cell gtb).


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

the on road track is also an Xray design, Jarman {owner} talk to the boys at Xray and told them there demnsion's of the carpet and Xray gave them the layout.. Pretty owsome!!!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes it is Jon. It was alot of fun to race on. Im lookin forward to this sat night so i can race on it again.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*XRay*



67-4-fun said:


> the on road track is also an Xray design, Jarman {owner} talk to the boys at Xray and told them there demnsion's of the carpet and Xray gave them the layout.. Pretty owsome!!!



Well maybe I can do some good down there if I ever get time to go practice and enough guys still want to run TC. Are they still doing two practice nights a week? Working all the time is making me go nuts :freak:


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking forward to running this Sat with 1/12.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

royz400 said:


> Looking forward to running this Sat with 1/12.


Me too. Its gonna be fun!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

What kind of car do you have roy?


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

well I think I got a 3.2 but its not in my hands yet.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

royz400 said:


> well I think I got a 3.2 but its not in my hands yet.


I know what you mean. I havent got mine yet (maybe tomorrow  ). But i know what i got, it is a 3.2r !!!!


----------



## Big E (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds like there will be several 1/12 scales Sat. night. We'll be there.
L8R, E.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wheres Linton?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

convikt said:


> wheres Linton?


nevermind, got it


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mine won't be here either*

Looks like mine won't be here until Monday and the parts to fix my sons 12th won't be here till next week.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

awwe man, that sux. well hopefully we will see you next weekend then.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Not lookin too good for next Saturday either. I have to leave the next day to Orlando for work. Hopefully I will get some practice in this week.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

So is everyone pretty much going to be runnign 13.5 brushless in 12th? I am going to break down and buy a BL in the next couple of weeks and want to make sure i get the right one.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats what i am going to run (maybe stock). Jon and roy i think are running stock.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Stock for me right now. I think you'll be fine on a road course with a good stock against the 13.5.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it doesn'tlook like I'am going to make it Sat. NO CAR YET. Have fun and let me know how things went.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sad to hear that roy. i was really looking forward to you bein there. I am pickin Jon up tomorrow though, so at least he will be there.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just might stp in just to see how things are going


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

That would be cool. I will let you take my car for a few laps if you want to.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope to stop in for a few minutes and check things out. Wish my car or parts would have came in by now.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys cant wait to come down and check out your track....Can you guys post any picks of tonights action I would like to see the track......Also why dont you guys try 17.5 in 1/12th that is going to be the standard 17.5 w/stock according to ROAR...just a suggestion anyway....Glad to see another track running on-road in Indiana....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

How big are your turnouts for 1/12th and 1/10th???


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

CClay1282 said:


> yeah, i bought a 3.2R carpet knife. (well actually i traded my tc5 for the 3.2r with servo and 4 cell gtb).


....You parted w/the TC5sounds like 1/10th isnt goin good down in Linton either....I have a 3.2 I will be looking to sale or possible trade....


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Got my 12th tonite*

:woohoo: I got my Gen-X in the mail toinite. Couldn't believe all the stuff I got with it. I hope to give it a try tomorrow night if I get it ready by then. For you guys who have ran down there what is a good gear ratio to start out with? Soemthing to get me inthe ball park with a 13.5 brushless.

Thanks,

Bob

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> :woohoo: I got my Gen-X in the mail toinite. Couldn't believe all the stuff I got with it. I hope to give it a try tomorrow night if I get it ready by then. For you guys who have ran down there what is a good gear ratio to start out with? Soemthing to get me inthe ball park with a 13.5 brushless.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I'm running a 92 spur 30 pinion, but I'm not the fast guy nether but this should get you in the ball park..

JP


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> :woohoo: I got my Gen-X in the mail toinite. Couldn't believe all the stuff I got with it. I hope to give it a try tomorrow night if I get it ready by then.



you guys run on tuesday nights to......any of you guys gonna come run at Indy slots this wens......I know its far for some of ya...:wave:


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

hey how far are you guys from kalamazoo MI thougt a few guys would come on down.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Practice nights*

Tuesday and Thursday nights both tracks are open for practice. Usually only a couple guys running. Litnon is in the SW part of the state. Kind of in the middle between Terre Haute, Bloomington, and Vincenness.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

PortageRacer said:


> hey how far are you guys from kalamazoo MI thougt a few guys would come on down.


Summit Raceway in Ft.Wayne,In would probably be the shortest trip for ya guys.....Tuesdays and sundays...1/12th and 1/10th on-road they have a pretty big 1/12th following....But hey if you guys want to come down come on down the more the better:wave: you guys run at hobby sports or CEFX


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

we run at hobby-sports CEFX are there motels in the area?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey crptracer, i think me and throttleking are going to come up wednesday night for some 1/12th action at the slots.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

PortageRacer said:


> we run at hobby-sports CEFX are there motels in the area?



Yes there is a hotel in linton...Not sure of where or how far from the track...If you go to mapquest it will give you the option of finding a motel near by.......I am not from Linton...I am 1.5 hours away myself....hope that helps:wave:


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, had a blast in 1/12th tonight. I ran pretty good all night. Qualled 4th and finished 2nd in the main. Jon had some problems with his transponder in the heats (wasnt counting). He finished 4th in the main.

Jeramiah also had problems all night, sorry man. Didnt fair too well. Dont worry man, you will be fast next weekend!!!

Hats off to ERIC, you are a heck of a driver. It was nice running with all of you tonight.

Cant wait for two weeks to go by, so i can be down there again for hopefully another good day of racing.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I ran 1/12 scale last night and LOVED IT. Wasn't the fasted but has a ball.:woohoo:


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*1/12*

Well, maybe one more guy in a few weeks. Bought a T-Fource roller from Jarman when I was down there today. Nice looking rig. I have a motor and ESC for it - just got to put er together (and figure out how these things work).


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

RCDawg83 said:


> Well, maybe one more guy in a few weeks. Bought a T-Fource roller from Jarman when I was down there today. Nice looking rig. I have a motor and ESC for it - just got to put er together (and figure out how these things work).


If you need any help on a baseline setup let me or perkins know. we are really starting to get the hang of this onroad stuff. i love the 1/12th.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*1/12*

Cool. I was able to download the manual for it, so starting to study tonight. The center shock came with, but is not installed. Apparently with some setups you don't need it. Hopefully I'll be able to get down Saturday and pick up some info. Wasn't able to stay long today, but did watch some awesome dirt racing - stayed for mod buggy and stock truck.

I't be interested in a body if someone is selling an old one in decent shape.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

RCDawg83 said:


> Cool. I was able to download the manual for it, so starting to study tonight. The center shock came with, but is not installed. Apparently with some setups you don't need it. Hopefully I'll be able to get down Saturday and pick up some info. Wasn't able to stay long today, but did watch some awesome dirt racing - stayed for mod buggy and stock truck.
> 
> I't be interested in a body if someone is selling an old one in decent shape.


What are you lookin to buy?

As far as the center shock goes, you need it no matter what. i would run a gold spring to start with. i run 80wt in the center some will tell you different.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

RCDawg83 said:


> Cool. I was able to download the manual for it, so starting to study tonight. The center shock came with, but is not installed. Apparently with some setups you don't need it. Hopefully I'll be able to get down Saturday and pick up some info. Wasn't able to stay long today, but did watch some awesome dirt racing - stayed for mod buggy and stock truck.
> 
> I't be interested in a body if someone is selling an old one in decent shape.


Jarman I think has a new one in stock and also I think Joe's has some also in the back if you can find it..


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*1/12 body*

Basically I'm looking for anything that will fit on the T-Fource and is already painted. I figure I'll put an old one on to start, then paint up a nice one when I have the time and can get around the track without hitting too much. Just a used one that somebody doesn't need or is kicking around the shop would be fine.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't help you on a body Joe. If your at the barn you can ask Jon Buck Or Joe if any of those old used bodies he's got are for a 1/12 scale. at one time he had a bunch of used bodies he was wanting to get rid of and probably still has them in the back or upstairs.Won't hurt to ask if your in there. Also I'am trying to get the guys from the barn to run thier legends on the road course on the 15th. Seems like some want to do it.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Ready to race*

Got back from Florida today. Ready to try this 1/12th stuff out next week. Hpe to be able to get out to work on setups Thursday night. What tire compound are you all running?

Bob


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'am running greys on the rear and purples on the front. They seem to work Ok. I would like to try whites on the rear blues on the front and see how that works.


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

Couple of us came out last night to check out the place. Nice track, might try to make it out in a couple of weeks. Need to pick up a car. I have not ran 12th in 4 years or so.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

we will be glad to to have you there.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

royz400 said:


> we will be glad to to have you there.



you say this now.



hi Rob:wave:


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Yok you should come down sometime and run with us. Perkins has got me hooked on this onroad. We are having a good time running there.


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

what's up yok. How have you been man? Have not raced in a long time, but I think I still know how to get out of peoples way. I think Will and I are going to race a little 12th scale. At least until Hobbytown starts parking lot racing.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

roy-to long of a drive for me.is sum fun stuff though.


rob-were's Landers been hiding?And as far as hobbytown goes......i hear its gonna be more oval this year then onroad and its gonna be in caslton instead of greenwood.


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

Have not seen Landers, I think he has got a new girlfriend. I knew they were going to do it in Caslton. I thought they would do on-road, but it is Bob so that would make sense.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone going Sat to race. I'll be there. There is going to be about 4 guys running legends. That should be pretty cool to see on a road course.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be there. I was down yesterday afternoon playing with the Xray. Actually the first time I have been on a road course. Car is awesome, but I suck anyway If there are enough guys to run TC, I may go ahead, and just try to stay out of everybody's way.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats the only way to get better Joe. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Unless something unforeseen happens, I'll be there.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'am going today. Hope to have alot of racers there.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, had another decent day at linton racing today. Man roy is really gettin that car figured out. Keep working on it roy, you will get it.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Road Course*

I had a good time too, even though my driving was terrible :drunk: I'll try to get down there and practice some this week. 

Thanks to all who offered some words of encouragement :wave:


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

All you need to do is practice. Practice makes perfect man. It is difficult to drive on road. You will get the hang of it before you know it.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

It's starting to come together for me. Just takes time to learn something new. I'am working on different setups to see what will work for me.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Setups*

Yeah I'm going to be working on mine this week. There are still a few things I need to check to see if the previous owner changed from stock. My goal is to get completely to the basic carpet setup published by Xray and go from there. From what Jeremiah said it sounds like it has the factory springs on it, so just need to refill the shocks to make sure I know what weight of oil they have in them. Hopefully I'll get a chance to slip down there during the week to practice. How'd you finish at the Barn today?


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I got first in nastruck.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Role call for Sat. who's going?????


----------



## MARKSTOY (Nov 8, 2007)

royz400 said:


> Role call for Sat. who's going?????


I'm goin . Going to try Legend with Gerry and any one else that wants to try


----------



## drhodes1989 (Mar 12, 2008)

*3/29/08*

I'll be there, just got my 3.2r so I'm ready to give it a shot.:freak: Gonna try to get over and practice on Friday so I'll be ready for Sat.


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

might have three coming in 12th for this weekend. What time do you all open for practice on Sat?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

10 am. or shortly after


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Any of you guys heading north to Ft.Wayne for the roar regional april 5th and 6th


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone have any Xray t2 parts or a car there looking to get rid of have a gen-x lookin to trade and a 3.2....If anyone is interested let me know...


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, i should be down this weekend for some on-road fun! WOOHOO!


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

yep!! me tooooo


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well alrighty then. I will be there too.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

right on roy. Are you getting any better with the on road?


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

No but still have fun doing it.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well thats all that matters anyway.


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

should be three of us for 12th this weekend. Almost got my car done. You start racing @ 6:00 on Saturday. We are going to try and be there by 3:00


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats right, start racing at 6, doors open at 10. Be great to have you down.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't make it this week sorry all..


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

good racing tonight!!! had about eight 12th scale cars, I did ok still have alot to work on yet but getting there.. Thanks Nick for all the help!!!!


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

had a good time we will be back


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

rfeeser said:


> had a good time we will be back


Thats great, we would love to have you back. Thanks for comin.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Had a blast last night. Thanks greg for letting me use your legend, that was alot of fun. Slow, but fun.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

had great time last night. i will be back soon.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

CClay1282 said:


> Had a blast last night. Thanks greg for letting me use your legend, that was alot of fun. Slow, but fun.


any time!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I wont be there this sat or next sat. I am racing dirt sunday down there. then next sat i am going to joes for our end of season banquet. then probably back down next sunday to race some more dirt!


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Next two Sat. are out for me too


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Trucks*

On the Hoosierhobbiesraceway forum there are some guys from down south talking about bringing trucks up Sat. to run on carpet. Also sounds like some of them are about to shoot each other  Hope their beef stays on the forum and off the track. (even better not to bring it to the forum)


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

roll call, whos comin down sunday to race some onroad?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

You guys are runnin on sundays....what time??? Any 1/10th???


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> You guys are runnin on sundays....what time??? Any 1/10th???


there only racing road coarse on sunday due to the indana state off road series racing on saturday, other wise they run road coarse on saturday as a normal schedual. Sunday I believe the doors open at 10am and racing at 1pm and yes there have been 1/10th touring cars there


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Have you guys talked or heared about the vintage trans am series.....could be a good way to better turnouts its a cheaper class and could get people into other forms of racing...I am thinking of getting it started at Indy Slots....Could be a good series in between both tracks plus there running it outdoor in FT.Wayne ....Check it out....usvintagetransam.com....


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Had a great time today on the carpet. I didnt tq but i did win the main in 1/12th. Was a great day. Hope to see a really good turnout for the Championship race on the 26th.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I think it would be fun to run F1 cars but the availablity of parts and the cars is not very good


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

67-4-fun said:


> I think it would be fun to run F1 cars but the availablity of parts and the cars is not very good


They tried it in ft wayne a few years back... lets just say f1 is a taboo subject at the track now.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Recent photos from the Trans Am nationals:
http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2008032701/

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4357323&postcount=840

http://www.bigsquidrc.com/?p=174#more-174

65 entries- the race sold out in less than 3 weeks. Trans Am is awseome!


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Trans Am*

This looks pretty cool. Is it based on a cheap RTR that HPI currently sells? Use a spec motor and esc? I've been looking around the sites for details, but can't find them.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

The website has all the rules and legal equipment. You may use any TC chassis, 4 cell batteries and a 27t stock motor or 17.5 BL motor (similar to ROAR motor rules). The tires are the HPI vintage treaded tire and rim, absolutely no modifications. There are a lot of cool bodies to choose from.

With the tires being spec, and bodies having a very non-aero shape, the chassis are all pretty equal, assuming they are set up right. We see everything from TC3s to Corallys. The cars also don't break much, since they are lighter and slower. There were only a couple broken cars during 5 rounds of 65 racers at the recent national race. 

On top of all this, pretty much everybody can drive the cars at their limit of speed, so the racing is pretty close. It's the most fun I have ever had racing rc.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, just to let you know, the big championship race is April 26th. Come one, come all. We normally run 1/12th, 1/10th touring, and maybe some legends. So bring out those on road cars and come join us on the 26th. I will post the track open and race time later. Thanks.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

rjvk said:


> Recent photos from the Trans Am nationals:
> http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2008032701/
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4357323&postcount=840
> ...


hey this looks pretty cool! love the bodies. always game for a spec class.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey is your track layout from the pics on the hoosier hobies forum going to be the same for the championships


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

How many of you guys will be racing 1/10th at the championship race???


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Hey is your track layout from the pics on the hoosier hobies forum going to be the same for the championships


no... it will not be the same they are going to change it from what they told me..


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Vintage Class is prety kewl!!!,, ran it at South Bend


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Gee let me guess Moss your driven the mustang......


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey whos runnin what on the 26th for the championships want to try and get a feel for what the turnout will be like and it might help generate some noise and get some more people to attened......post on the championship thread....Its barely a page and its been there for what 3 weeks I post on there just to keep on the 1st on-road page and I dont even run at your track...no disrepect intended but come on how do expect to get a good turn out at your track if you wont talk it up.......wow I am a bad speller.....MORE RACERS MORE FUN....help Jarman out....4 out of the 7 posts on your championship thread are from me thats bad....But i am an R/C aholic....


1/10th stk foam


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I will be running 13.5 1/12th as well as my buddy jon (hopefully).


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Come'n guys, i wanna see a good turnout this weekend.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont bother clay its a lost cause.....


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear ya, but i really like this on road stuff. I just want more people to come down and race with us. I try to make it up there to slots when i can, but its hard to do with work and my daughter.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Dude I know exactly how you feel....I may not even get to make it down on the 26th I may have to work....I would really like to see things take off for you guys as it helps the hobby as a whole and it gets more guys running on-road here in Indiana. Hopefully you guys will have a massive turnout and i hope I will be there and see it...I love 1/10th on-road


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks to all that showed up for the Carpet Championship race. To all that didnt, you missed some fun racing.


----------



## trophyman (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a good time yesterday at Hoosier Hobbies. This is a nice facitlity and it is ashame that more people don't give it a try. Jarman and gang put on a good show. Thanks!


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Carpet Racing*

Well I want to spend some time this summer racing on carpet so maybe my skills will be a little better come fall. Saturdays just arent good for me though since sprint car (big ones) racing is in full swing. Hopefully Tuesday night practice will keep going, and maybe a race on weeknights once in a while. 

Anybody getting serious about racing the vintage class series? I have an extra jrxs roller I'm thinking about making into one.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just as an update, i dont think that we are racing for the next two weekends. They are gonna run some dirt on sat nights and see how that turns out.


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats the word on racing. Is it still on hold for now or what?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

i dont know, but im itchin to race something. i havent raced in a month.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

You guys runnin this summer?


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> You guys runnin this summer?


I believe they are but nobody is showing up.. reason?? to warm inside plus nice weather out side maybe


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anybody check the messages on the hoosierhobbies forum?? Are you guys running Vintage Transam?....I would like to come run some T/C STK foam but havent heard a thing or seen anybody talkin about the place or about what kind of turnouts they get...


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Does anybody check the messages on the hoosierhobbies forum?? Are you guys running Vintage Transam?....I would like to come run some T/C STK foam but havent heard a thing or seen anybody talkin about the place or about what kind of turnouts they get...


I don't think there are running much carpete right now, nobody showing up to race, it's summer time to warm outside to race indoors..


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hours?*

Does anyone know the hours they are open? I have been by there a couple times but the gate has been locked. Starting to get the fever for some 12th scale or thinking of sellign out to go 1/4 scale racing.:freak:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont know the hours I think they are in offroad mode....I am hoping they will run Vintage trans am racing this season like we are running at IndySlots....More 1/10th scale racin the better I say...


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was down there yesterday at 4:00pm and they were closed not sure whats going on.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

That doesnt sound good...I am sure they will get runnin this september


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm guessing lack of business right now, till things fire up this fall


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

hope so


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Stopped by today. the kid working said it owuld be fall when they get going again. Too hot in there and no participation right now. Said there had abeen a few guys in to practice but no racing. It sure was hot in there. Both tracks are still there and he said most guys are flying right now.

Do the Hobby Barn guys know what classes will be running up there? 

I would like to get into the VTA class but doubt I could get another car going since I bought a bunch of stuff last year and only ran a couple times.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> Stopped by today. the kid working said it owuld be fall when they get going again. Too hot in there and no participation right now. Said there had abeen a few guys in to practice but no racing. It sure was hot in there. Both tracks are still there and he said most guys are flying right now.
> 
> Do the Hobby Barn guys know what classes will be running up there?
> 
> I would like to get into the VTA class but doubt I could get another car going since I bought a bunch of stuff last year and only ran a couple times.


 VTA is awesome..... WE are running it at Indy Slots it is a ton of fun


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Shoot!

Does that mean I should sell my L3O or my 1/12th scale to try to find a used tc 4 or tc 3? VTA looks cool but I just got some 1/12th stuff at the end of last year. I know, I could sell my B4 since it has only been ran a couple times.

Not sure what will happen now. Just want to race, preferable in a large circle but I will take what i can get

Bob


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

If you can we run on friday nights at Indy Slots Beechgrove,Indiana....Check it out if u can its door to door racing all night long.....We start at 7:30


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Calling Linton Carpet Racers*

I am getting the fever and finally am trying to build a vintage trans am car. Hopefully enough guys will show up in Linton to run them when the track opens back up. How many would be interested in running the class there if it got going?

Basketcase Bob


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was at the shop over the weekend and they are going to start racing again in 2 weeks


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Any word on what classes? I heard they might start running dirt oval this year as well. Just curious what they will do non the carpet. Too busy trying to get a nastruck going, guess i will have to work in the 1/12th as well.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Any word on those classes?


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I talked to Tony this weekend. He told me they were going to build a dirt oval with an off road in the middle. It should be one huge oval. He said they hoped to start tilling up the dirt this week or next. No mention of classes of of the carpet track. Both of us were in a hurry. He did say some guys came down from Bedford but the track was in too rough shape for them to run. Hopefully we will know more in a week or so.

Bob


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

There going to make a dirt oval?? Theres a great decision........


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Anything to get people in the door is a great decision. They will now have off road, dirt oval, and carpet road course. That would enable them to ahve 3 separate days of racing or maybe more. One day of off road alone is probably not enough business to keep the doors open. I am for anything that lets them stay in business even if it is racing tricycles on the sidewalk.


----------

